# WTB - Westfield Built Elgin Tank



## Buster1 (Oct 11, 2012)

Title says it all.  She needs this tank!

Must be the short tank (22" long, doesn't go past seat tube), like in the pics, with 3 "gills" instead of the 3 "V" shaped slots that are more common.

Thanks.  Any condition accepted as it will be fully restored to match the Black Elgin.


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 12, 2012)

That hanging tank might be found on some Columbia bikes. What about using a short snap tank as an option, might be easier to find.


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 12, 2012)

What is a short snap tank?  Do you have any pics?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 12, 2012)

The good news is that metal clamshell repops are on ebay and since this is a restoration...
The hanging tank above and the embossed tank (41 only attached) are the only tanks that will fit this frame corectly and to my knowledge, Westfield never had a snap tank.
Chris


----------



## Balloontyre (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok You Got It


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2012)

I've got one I'll sell. E-mail me and I'll send you some photos.   Catfish


----------



## Buster1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks guys, Catfish, email coming!


----------



## catfish (Oct 12, 2012)

Buster1 said:


> Thanks guys, Catfish, email coming!




Just e-mailed you the photos.   Catfish


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Still searching.


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Can admin move this over to the WTB area? Guess it was a holdover from the old combined days.


----------



## Sean (Nov 19, 2012)

Buster1 said:


> Still searching.




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?34624-Prewar-Columbia-Westfield-mens-26-quot-tank


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you, I have seen that one and am not convinced its correct.  It has those flanges as well, I'm not positive about that feature.


----------



## Sean (Nov 20, 2012)

Removed from this bike


----------



## rockabillyjay (Nov 20, 2012)

Sean said:


> Removed from this bike




That tank would be correct for the Elgin. I've had both the clamshell style and hanging style...the hanging ones seem a bit more rare.


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Sean said:


> Removed from this bike




Sean, thanks.  That bike it came off of has distinct Columbia features.  Chainguard (late 30s), rack, raingutter fenders, etc.  You sure it's an Elgin?  It's definitely a Westfield built bike as is my black Elgin.  Ken, you around?  DO you know if that would be correct on my '39 Elgin (Westfield made)?


----------



## Sean (Nov 20, 2012)

It's badged a Westfield. 

The rack I added and fenders are incorrect but were on the bike when I got it.


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm told the clamshell tanks are '41 or later.

Thanks Sean, I will pass for now.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2012)

I've got this one I will sell.

View attachment 74355View attachment 74355


----------



## Sean (Nov 21, 2012)

Buster1 said:


> I'm told the clamshell tanks are '41 or later.
> 
> Thanks Sean, I will pass for now.




No problem. Here's the same tank on a '40.


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 24, 2012)

Tank found!  Thanks Catfish for the sale!


----------

